# WiMan - What is it???



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello All - whilst doing a clean up of temp and cookies I noticed for the first time a program titled WiMan which I believe is for smart phones. I have no idea how this showed up or where it came from. Have not been able to find any reference to it on my PC, should I be concerned and how do I find it to uninstall / delete it?

Regards Silversurf


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

WiMan is a program to locate FREE WiFi Connections.
If this PC is a laptop and uses WiFi then you most likely used it looking for a WiFi connection!


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

No, not a laptop and I have definitely never downloaded it or used it. How to remove it please.

Regards Silversurf


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Go to Windows key, Settings and then Apps.
If WiMan is listed it can be uninstall there.


----------

